# Taxing your Car Mileage... What?



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheesh... you got to be kidding.. on top of the taxes we're already paying....
Just what we need, the federal and probably the state and local government monitoring our driving habits... invasion of privacy, I think so..

.......................

TAMPA - In a recent report, the Congressional Budget Office in Washington, D.C. took a look at taxing drivers on their mileage as a way to raise money for federal highway funding.

Most federal money spent on the highways comes from your fuel taxes, but according to the Congressional Budget Office, those taxes and others paid by drivers aren't enough to pay for current or future highway spending.

That's due in part to today's more fuel efficient vehicles. A Vehicle Miles Traveled (VMT) Tax would be a sort-of user fee. Those traveling more on the roads, presumably causing a greater impact, would pay more.

Taxes based on your odometer?


Who makes more money on gasoline, the government or the oil companies?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the wet dream of government.

Not only can they take even more of our money but they also get to keep tabs on everyone by installing transponders in all cars.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing like a tax that requires the building of a new bureaucracy, infrastructure, set of criminal penalties and government waste that is nigh impossible to enforce OR verify with any serious effectiveness.

mmmm peachy.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, if we cannot fund repairs to the Interstates, just shut them down.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 26, 2011)

Much easier to raise fuel taxes. It should have been done in 1999 when gasoline was $1.00/gallon.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 26, 2011)

What we are seeing is the affect of increased efficiency of the cars and trucks, and the emergence of EVs. We depend on the Interstates for transportation, both personal and commercial. If we fail to fund the maintenance of the system, it will fail. We see every year now old bridges failing, sometimes catastrophically.

So, do you want to fund the system out of income taxes, or taxes on those that use the system? Or do you just want to shut the system down?


----------



## editec (Mar 26, 2011)

Let me tell you how it will be
There's one for you, nineteen for me
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman 

Should five per cent appear too small
Be thankful I don't take it all
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah I'm the taxman 

If you drive a car, I'll tax the street,
If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat.
If you get too cold I'll tax the heat,

If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet. 

Don't ask me what I want it for
If you don't want to pay some more
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman 

Now my advice for those who die
Declare the pennies on your eyes
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
And you're working for no one but me.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 26, 2011)

This is really already done with gasoline taxes.  I'd rather just see a raise in income tax (though I am not in favor of any higher taxes) than this other crap that is being proposed under the guise that "we didn't raise taxes."


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2011)

We are already taxed on our car mileage every time we refill the tank. The less you drive the less you pay. You also get credit for being more fuel efficient


----------



## CoolBreeze (Mar 26, 2011)

From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 26, 2011)

CoolBreeze said:


> From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.



Why would the government care where we are and do you think that they are really competent enough to monitor everyone anyway? All they are interested in is getting what they think is their share of your money.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> CoolBreeze said:
> 
> 
> > From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.
> ...



Is it them taking your money or expecting you to pay for the roads you use?


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > CoolBreeze said:
> ...



We already pay for the roads we use.


----------



## asterism (Mar 26, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheesh... you got to be kidding.. on top of the taxes we're already paying....
> Just what we need, the federal and probably the state and local government monitoring our driving habits... invasion of privacy, I think so..
> 
> .......................
> ...



IF (big if) they replace the gas tax with a mileage tax I would agree with it.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I wonder when we'll start taxing bicycle riders to start paying for the roads they use... and bike trails... and sidewalks...

Nice big tax loving liberal base there to nail with excessive taxation.  Lord knows they force the narrowing of roads for exclusive rights of passage, increase accidents (particularly fatal ones) by disobeying almost every traffic law save speeding (in most cases) and generally gain a disproportionate amount of tax revenue to fuel their tax free form of transit.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 26, 2011)

It doesn't appear as though America can afford the life style it has been accustomed to. A lot of people are going to have to learn how to be satisfied with less. I would prefer if it was less things as opposed to less freedom.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

*"Mayor Unrolls Toilet Paper Tax"*
Mayor Unrolls Toilet Paper Tax « CBS Las Vegas

So, if I pull a Geithner and not pay, does the IRS visit my house and wipe my butt?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



How do you think you pay for them?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, if we cannot fund repairs to the Interstates, just shut them down.



Or install toll booths.  A lot simpler and a lot less intrusive.  Tell me why does there need to be a tax that actually requires what amounts to 24/7/365 surveillance?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 26, 2011)

CoolBreeze said:


> From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.




Bingo.

The shift to fuel efficient cars is lowering gas tax receipts, hence the gubmint feels compelled to figure out a new way to tax vehicle use.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 26, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheesh... you got to be kidding.. on top of the taxes we're already paying....
> Just what we need, the federal and probably the state and local government monitoring our driving habits... invasion of privacy, I think so..
> 
> .......................
> ...



The weird thing is that, if they actually start charging you by the mile they will eliminate every single incentive people have to buy fuel efficient vehicles, and waste decades of government tax policy.

Not to mention the fact that the IRS tracking my every move has got to be unconstitutional.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, if we cannot fund repairs to the Interstates, just shut them down.



Hey genius, this tax would apply even if you never get on an interstate. In fact, it would apply even if you built your own road and drove on it exclusively using a solar powered car. Tell me again why you think this is a good idea.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 26, 2011)

CoolBreeze said:


> From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.



What you understand about this program is completely wrong.



> The mileage meter... of DOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U.S. motorists to get car tracking devices, pay by the mile? | DVICE


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Taxes,licenses, tolls etc. They want us to pay more.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 26, 2011)

boedicca said:


> CoolBreeze said:
> 
> 
> > From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.
> ...



Raise gas taxes, and stop using the money from gas taxes to buy solar cells. The problem is not that the government is not getting enough money, it is that it is quite willing to spend the money on public transportation projects, alternative energy, and pet projects instead of spending it on upkeep and needed improvements.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Eh.. just thought I'd throw this in..

---------------------------

Who is getting rich at the gas pumps?

For starters, many average Americans who hold stock in the oil companies, either directly or indirectly through their 410k or mutual fund. But the fact is, the gross profit margin for a gallon of gas in America today, is what it has always been, on average, .08 cents per gallon, (2.5% at $3.00 per gallon). Though retail gas prices fluctuate with crude prices and supply vs. demand, the gross profit margin per gallon remains roughly the same at all times. (No evidence of price gouging here.)

However the federal government profits approximately .59 cents per gallon through gasoline taxes, 7 ½ times or 750% that of the oil producers themselves and 20% of the price at the pumps. Pay attention here, Washington liberals are attacking oil companies for their 2.5% gross profit margin, while Washington is profiting 20% per gallon.

Based upon a $3.00 gallon of gasoline, the average break-down is as follows.

Gasoline Retailer $.01 cents per gallon
Oil Company $.08 cents per gallon
Refining $.29 cents per gallon
Marketing/Distribution $.32 cents per gallon
Taxes $.59 cents per gallon
Cost of crude $1.71 per gallon (delivered) 


Who is "gouging" Whom at the Pumps?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 26, 2011)

You fellows are still leaving the question unanswered. How do you propose to pay for the roads that the vehicles travel on?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> You fellows are still leaving the question unanswered. How do you propose to pay for the roads that the vehicles travel on?



I suspect that if the government used the taxes they already collect on roads, the roads would be fine. Perhaps if they used non-union labor the price would be more reasonable also.

No link...just my assumptions...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> You fellows are still leaving the question unanswered. How do you propose to pay for the roads that the vehicles travel on?



We already pay, the federal Government USES the money for other things. Pretty simple concept. Even a rock like you can absorb it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> You fellows are still leaving the question unanswered. How do you propose to pay for the roads that the vehicles travel on?



Why does that bother you, and you are not bothered by the fact that money that should be spent on those roads you are worried about are paying for a train that no one will ride?


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 26, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eh.. just thought I'd throw this in..
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...



From that link:

_Why have gas prices gone up so much? 

They havent. Over the last 20 years, gasoline per gallon has increased roughly 60%, which equals an annual average increase of only 3%, which is less than the average rate of inflation. 

During the same 20 year period however, the salary of every member of Congress has increased 250% or 12.5% per year. More than four times the average rate of inflation. Who is gouging whom? Who looks greedy now?_

So.... according to Obama's State of the Union Speech - We must put 1 million electric cars on the road and pay for them by "getting back the billions of dollars taken from taxpayers". Why - "because they're doing just fine on their own".


----------



## whitehall (Mar 26, 2011)

It was in the works before sanity gained the majority in the House. Thank God for the republican party.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting.  Part of me is against this.  Not really sure why.  Folks who drive more sure do tear up the roads more, no debate.  Just seems inefficient like it will make me learn how to modify my car's computer.


----------



## Intense (Mar 26, 2011)

The Beatles - Taxman


----------



## Intense (Mar 26, 2011)

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Interesting.  Part of me is against this.  Not really sure why.  Folks who drive more sure do tear up the roads more, no debate.  Just seems inefficient like it will make me learn how to modify my car's computer.



Well.. I know why it bugs me..

If they spent their time reducing the costs instead of figuring out new ways of squeezing our rocks, I'd be a lot happier.. 

What's worse though is the further monitoring of the individual American.

We just can't keep giving up these seemingly innocuous individual freedoms to the government officials, especially when it's unnecessary..


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 26, 2011)

I think at this point they just sit back and say to eachother: I wonder what else we can get away with before these idiots do something about it


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> What we are seeing is the affect of increased efficiency of the cars and trucks, and the emergence of EVs. We depend on the Interstates for transportation, both personal and commercial. If we fail to fund the maintenance of the system, it will fail. We see every year now old bridges failing, sometimes catastrophically.
> 
> So, do you want to fund the system out of income taxes, or taxes on those that use the system? Or do you just want to shut the system down?


How 'bout finding it through cuts elsewhere? Like getting rid of three of the four overlapping land-management bureaucracies?


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 26, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> *"Mayor Unrolls Toilet Paper Tax"*
> Mayor Unrolls Toilet Paper Tax « CBS Las Vegas
> 
> So, if I pull a Geithner and not pay, does the IRS visit my house and wipe my butt?


What happened to having a single sales tax that applied to all non-food products equally?


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 26, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> CoolBreeze said:
> 
> 
> > From what I sunderstand about this proposal, it would be aimed at the hibreds and electric cars since they use alot less gas than the average vehicle on the road today.  However, I can see it becoming law for all vehicles.  The grand progressive plan to keep tabs on the population, since we can't make the money on gas that we use to, we will tax you on the distance you travel in a month and keep tabs on where you are during those times.
> ...


Sounds like an excuse to rack your GPS 24/7

*cue Alex Jones*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > What we are seeing is the affect of increased efficiency of the cars and trucks, and the emergence of EVs. We depend on the Interstates for transportation, both personal and commercial. If we fail to fund the maintenance of the system, it will fail. We see every year now old bridges failing, sometimes catastrophically.
> ...



You'd make a lousy bureaucrat..


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 26, 2011)

While we're at it, let's take a looks at congressional pay and remove congress' ability to set its own wage. We can provide them each with an office in a small complex to be leased for use by congress. We can also rent out or buy several apartment complexes and give each congressperson a 1-bedroom or studio to use when in D.C. Then we can pay them $14,000/yr (congressional pay = the equivalent of 40 hours/week at federal minimum wage). That should pay for their groceries and laundry, right? For traveling to and from their districts, they will be entitled to one round-trip flight in coach on a national airline per week.

You know what, I'm feeling generous and I know they oft have families. I can see making it $30k/yr. Every other American seems to be able to make it by on that, and we've already covered many of their costs...

Median household income in the US ~ $50k/yr. Rank-and-file in congress are getting $175k/yr because they set their own pay. Congress is a service, a duty. It's not supposed to be a career.


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe we can get the Fed out of school lunch programs while we're at it. Nobody's been able to make a case why they need to be involved in the first place. SNAP is supposed to be providing food at home anyway, and I see no reasons the States couldn't manage their own programs just fine and be more responsive to the demands of the parents in their districts...


And maybe if we stop going to war every-damn-place, we can set up a council to look into all the programs the military has going and see whether we really need all of them...

Do we have enough to pave the fucking road yet?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheesh ... get it all off your chest Buddy.... so far, you have my vote..


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 27, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> You fellows are still leaving the question unanswered. How do you propose to pay for the roads that the vehicles travel on?



Tolls.  Make all state and federal highways toll roads.  There is no need to put citizens under surveillance via mileage tracking transponders.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tolls are about the same thing. Only difference is a fella in a booth is taking your money when you get on or off vs a fella at a pc.


----------



## editec (Mar 27, 2011)

Cars were a bad idea from the getgo.

I say we get rid of all of them and start over.


----------



## Intense (Mar 27, 2011)

Troll Bridges and Tunnels around NYC bleed us dry. That is probably the point though. 

B&T Crossing Charges

Cars
2-axle passenger vehicles 7,000 lbs. MGW (maximum gross weight) and under. 
  E-ZPass Cash 
Verrazano&#8211;Narrows Bridge (One&#8211;Way Tolling)  $9.60
 $13.00 
Staten Island Resident Token   $7.72 
Staten Island Resident E&#8211;ZPass  $5.76   
Staten Island Resident Carpool   $2.68 

  E-ZPass Cash 
Major Crossings

- Robert F. Kennedy Bridge
- Bronx-Whitestone Bridge
- Throgs Neck Bridge
- Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel 
- Queens Midtown Tunnel
 $4.80
 $6.50 

Henry Hudson Bridge $2.20
 $4.00 

  E-ZPass Cash 
Minor Crossings

- Marine Parkway&#8209;Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge
- Cross Bay Veterans Memorial Bridge 
 $1.80
 $3.25 
Minor Token   $2.17 
Rockaway Resident Token    $1.62 
Rockaway Resident E-ZPass $1.19   

Cars: Each Additional axle (Cash and E&#8209;ZPass): E-ZPass
 Cash 
Verrazano-Narrows Bridge  $5.50 $5.50 
Major Crossings

- Robert F. Kennedy Bridge
- Bronx-Whitestone Bridge
- Throgs Neck Bridge
- Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel 
- Queens Midtown Tunnel
 $2.75 $2.75 
Henry Hudson Bridge
 $2.00 $2.00 
Minor Crossings

- Marine Parkway&#8209;Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge
- Cross Bay Veterans Memorial Bridge 
 $2.00 $2.00 


Motorcycles 
  E-ZPass Cash 
Verrazano-Narrows Bridge (One-Way Tolling) $4.18 $5.50 

Major Crossings

- Robert F. Kennedy Bridge
- Bronx-Whitestone Bridge
- Throgs Neck Bridge
- Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel 
- Queens Midtown Tunnel
 $2.09
 $2.75 

  E-ZPass
 Cash 
Henry Hudson Bridge
 $1.49 $2.75 

  E-ZPass Cash 
Minor Crossings

- Marine Parkway&#8209;Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge
- Cross Bay Veterans Memorial Bridge 
 $1.49
 $2.75 




Trucks
More than 7,000 lbs. MGW (maximum gross weight) 
Verrazano-Narrows Bridge (One-Way Tolling)  E-ZPass Cash  
2 Axle  $17.32 $26.00 
3 Axle  $28.36 $42.00 
4 Axle  $36.24 $54.00 
5 Axle  $47.26 $70.00 
6 Axle  $55.14 $82.00 
7 Axle  $66.16 $100.00 
Each Additional Axle Above 7  $11.04 $16.00 

Major Crossings

- Robert F. Kennedy Bridge
- Bronx-Whitestone Bridge
- Throgs Neck Bridge
- Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel 
- Queens Midtown Tunnel
 E-ZPass  Cash  
2 Axle  $8.66 $13.00 
3 Axle  $14.18 $21.00 
4 Axle  $18.12 $27.00 
5 Axle  $23.63 $35.00 
6 Axle  $27.57 $41.00 
7 Axle  $33.08 $50.00 
Each Additional Axle Above 7  $5.52 $8.00 

Minor Crossings

- Marine Parkway&#8209;Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge
- Cross Bay Veterans Memorial Bridge 
 E-ZPass Cash 
2 Axle  $4.33 $6.50 
3 Axle  $7.09 $10.50 
4 Axle  $9.06 $13.50 
5 Axle  $11.82 $17.50 
6 Axle  $13.79 $20.50 
7 Axle  $16.54 $25.00 
Each Additional Axle Above 7  $2.76 $4.00 



Franchise Buses &#8212; E-ZPass 
Verrazano-Narrows Bridge (One-Way Tolling)  E-ZPass 
2 Axle  $6.94 
3 Axle  $8.24 

Major Crossings

- Robert F. Kennedy Bridge
- Bronx-Whitestone Bridge
- Throgs Neck Bridge
- Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel 
- Queens Midtown Tunnel
 E-ZPass 
2 Axle  $3.47 
3 Axle  $4.12 

Minor Crossings

- Marine Parkway&#8209;Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge
- Cross Bay Veterans Memorial Bridge 
 E-ZPass 
2 Axle  $1.73 
3 Axle  $2.17 

The Authority reserves the right to determine whether any vehicle is of unusual or unconventional design, weight, or construction and therefore not within any of the listed categories. The Authority also reserves the right to determine the crossing charge for any such vehicle of unusual or unconventional design, weight, or construction.

Bicycles are not permitted over Bronx-Whitestone, Throgs Neck, and Verrazano-Narrows Bridges, or through the tunnels. Such vehicles may cross the pedestrian paths at the Robert F. Kennedy, Henry Hudson, Marine Parkway-Gil Hodges Memorial, and Cross Bay Veterans Memorial Bridges without payment of crossing charge, but they must be walked across the pedestrian paths of these bridges.

Only vehicles authorized to use parkways are authorized to use the Henry Hudson Bridge.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 27, 2011)

editec said:


> Cars were a bad idea from the getgo.
> 
> I say we get rid of all of them and start over.



There's another thread about this.  Something about some jackass trying to develop a human/horse hybrid.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 27, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Cars were a bad idea from the getgo.
> ...



Lets go rickshaw...


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 27, 2011)

WTF is a Troll Bridge?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 27, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> WTF is a Troll Bridge?



What .. you never read, " Billy Goats Gruff".?


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 27, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is a Troll Bridge?
> ...



The troll under the bridge looked alot like the last politician I voted for.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 27, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...





Heck.. and me with no rep .. this sucks...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 28, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Tolls are about the same thing. Only difference is a fella in a booth is taking your money when you get on or off vs a fella at a pc.



Paying a toll at the on ramp of a highway is not the same as having a government transponder track your every move.

Make ALL federal highways toll roads and get rid of the nearly 20 cent a gallon federal gas tax.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Much easier to raise fuel taxes. It should have been done in 1999 when gasoline was $1.00/gallon.



I've got another solution.

Instead of screwing Americans start charging other countries for defending them from aggressors. You know, Japan, Germany, Iraq, Afghanistan, S. Korea, etc.


----------



## CoolBreeze (Mar 28, 2011)

So they can put you in their re-education camps once they start them up, why else.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > You fellows are still leaving the question unanswered. How do you propose to pay for the roads that the vehicles travel on?
> ...



Do you carry a cell phone?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 28, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Yes and it's turned off most of the time because I hate the fucking thing.


----------



## signelect (Mar 28, 2011)

This idea of spending less is just not working i congress with both parties.  They have magnificence salaries and benefits yet they have not made one offer to take a cut. Oh I remember they are better than we peons are.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2011)

Gave them an inch... now they want that mile


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 3, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Gave them an inch... now they want that mile



Well said...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, if we cannot fund repairs to the Interstates, just shut them down.



How about we do this to avoid blood shed, cut the hand outs and transfer those funds to roads repair? Because this will equate to having dog shit all over your Sunday best clothes.


----------



## editec (Apr 3, 2011)

First the conservatives will want to make all public roads tolls roads.

Then they'll complaint that the roads are not managed well as they systematically starve their budgets by spending the money on some damned foolish war.

Then they'll demand that the public sell those roads to corporations to "save us money"

Then the corporations will control all movement in society.

Yeah, that's who we're dealing with folks.

Fascist liars with a hidden and nefarious agenda.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 3, 2011)

editec said:


> First the conservatives will want to make all public roads tolls roads.
> 
> Then they'll complaint that the roads are not managed well as they systematically starve their budgets by spending the money on some damned foolish war.
> 
> ...



Your not usually wrong on all counts...sheesh.....


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 3, 2011)

editec said:


> First the conservatives will want to make all public roads tolls roads.
> 
> Then they'll complaint that the roads are not managed well as they systematically starve their budgets by spending the money on some damned foolish war.
> 
> ...



Gotta choose my phrase carefully......

I distrust the government less than I distrust a private corporation.

So in some sense I do agree. Private road folks just either trust the government to babysit the corporations like they have been or trust corporations.  

Corporations. Ug. What an ugly word. Mostly they go bankrupt and ask for handouts in my reading.  There is usually an amount of good times associated with their growth though and boy do they ride that for public relations.  

See GM and Chrysler for example. Huge companies. Best free enterprise had to offer. Now two of the big three had to be bailed out by the government or they wouldnt exist. Ah, private corporations costing us money.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 3, 2011)

editec said:


> First the conservatives will want to make all public roads tolls roads.
> 
> Then they'll complaint that the roads are not managed well as they systematically starve their budgets by spending the money on some damned foolish war.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with having all federal highways as toll roads?  You use it, you pay for it. We could then eliminate the federal gas tax or hell even eliminate half of it and then let states keep the other half.

One thing toll roads would do is introduce accountability in government because we would know exactly how much each road collected in tolls and we could then monitor the spending better than we can now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > First the conservatives will want to make all public roads tolls roads.
> ...



I wished I could be as nice with my words as you are, when I tell someone they were dead wrong


----------



## Flopper (Apr 3, 2011)

A tax based on miles driven is a fair way to pay for road maintenance since the major cause or deterioration of roads is road usage, better would be mileage and vehicle weight.  A gasoline tax penalizes those that drive gas hogs and rewards those that drive energy efficient vehicles.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 3, 2011)

A couple of things.  Most people hate paying tolls.  It's also a lot cheaper to collect from gas retailer than all drivers.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 3, 2011)

editec said:


> First the conservatives will want to make all public roads tolls roads.
> 
> Then they'll complaint that the roads are not managed well as they systematically starve their budgets by spending the money on some damned foolish war.
> 
> ...




BRILLIANT!​
Oh yeah, nevermind.... Im a facist liar


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I figure it gets the point across and I don't have wipe the froth off my chin..


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 3, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I figure it gets the point across and I don't have wipe the froth off my chin..


----------



## jeffrockit (Apr 4, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> What we are seeing is the affect of increased efficiency of the cars and trucks, and the emergence of EVs. We depend on the Interstates for transportation, both personal and commercial. If we fail to fund the maintenance of the system, it will fail. We see every year now old bridges failing, sometimes catastrophically.
> 
> So, do you want to fund the system out of income taxes, or taxes on those that use the system? Or do you just want to shut the system down?



The system is funded...by gasoline taxes.


----------



## Morell (Apr 7, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Much easier to raise fuel taxes. It should have been done in 1999 when gasoline was $1.00/gallon.



Ya, you are rite.


----------

